# New Member



## Tenacross

I love active forums. This looks like a good one. I'm new to goats. Not new to livestock. I train race horses for a living and was looking for a new hobby and it looks like goats is it. My mini herd has five head. Three Saanens that we are milking. One young Boer cross doe that was supposedly exposed to a buck for a week. One older weather that got the whole thing started that was given to me to take to the sale. No bucks at this time. I live in Western Washington State. I'll jump right in to the forums with some questions if you don't mind.


----------



## toth boer goats

welcome.... to TGS.... glad to have you with us...goats are addicting I know :wink: :greengrin: ....if you have any questions... please feel free to ask...again Welcome.... :thumb:


----------



## milk and honey

Hey Welcome! I'm in Everett, WA! are you anywhere near me? I have 4 Nigerian Dwarf does.. and baby(s) on the way.. I am milking one doe and tomorrow I start milking another.. Glad to have you here - have fun with your new hobby!


----------



## freedomstarfarm

Welcome from NJ :wave: 
Glad to have you join us. 
Yes beware Goats are addicting! :thumbup:


----------



## Randi

Welcome from Southern Maryland :wave:


----------



## Calico Patch Farm

Welcome! You won't regret joining!


----------



## nancy d

And another big welcome, from Snohomish!! Whereabouts are you Tenacross? I spend most of my time with our Boers & Boer crosses. Meat is our main goal but am milking a couple of the crosses, cant make enough cheese, people who know are always asking for it.


----------



## Tenacross

nancy d said:


> And another big welcome, from Snohomish!! Whereabouts are you Tenacross? I spend most of my time with our Boers & Boer crosses. Meat is our main goal but am milking a couple of the crosses, cant make enough cheese, people who know are always asking for it.


I live in Enumclaw, so south of you. I have to try and make some cheese. We've made some ice cream and it is fabulous. Other than that we drink it straight up and ice cold. I was pleased to find out that it tastes just fine.


----------



## milk and honey

We drink the milk too.. although I've only had one ND in milk. . so that's not alot of milk... anyway, I've also made several kinds of cheese and soap too. The cheese that's turned out the best for me has been the Feta! i've shared alot with friends and everyone seems to really like it. It's been really fun to try all of these new things!


----------



## naturalgoats

welcome!


----------



## Kimmerz Cali Kidz

:wave: Welcome!!


----------

